# Outdoor Wall Sconce



## SF Sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a client that wants lighting for their backyard deck. On this deck there is a trellis that's held up by 4x4 posts. What the client is requesting is wall sconce lights on two of these posts. My initial plan was/is to run conduit to a 4 sq. Bell box. But then we are very limited to lights with a 4" sq. base.

My question is, is there a better way to install wall sconce lights when the wire is not run inside a wall?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

See if you can slip 5X5" PVC fence posts over the 4X4 and then recess a box in that post.. without a pic I can only guess what is there..


----------



## SF Sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I wouldn't be able to do that without taking the trellis apart. Don't thing the homeowner would go for that.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

if possible run conduit up the opposite side of the post that the fixture is on. then LB through the post and into the fixture. 6x6 posts would be better for you then you could router in a pancake too


----------



## SF Sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

I should have mentioned that the deck and trellis are existing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would run the wire up the back side of the post and then recess a bell box on the front. The problem is that most lights have a 4 to 5" canopy unless you use a vapor tight light on a surface wp round box.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> recess a bell box on the front.


I would question how much of a structural member your cutting out here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SF Sparky said:


> I have a client that wants lighting for their backyard deck. On this deck there is a trellis that's held up by 4x4 posts. What the client is requesting is wall sconce lights on two of these posts. My initial plan was/is to run conduit to a 4 sq. Bell box. But then we are very limited to lights with a 4" sq. base.
> 
> My question is, is there a better way to install wall sconce lights when the wire is not run inside a wall?


Can you use a long 1/2"flex bit and drill down the center of the posts then fish up to the lights?

Welcome to ET..:thumbup:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

find fixtures with a base smaller than 4 inches and scrap the box. it'll be ok i promise


----------



## SF Sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

Full disclosure: I am a commercial inside wireman doing a job for a family friend. Don't do much work with residential/ timber frame homes. So I never got to learn many of the residential tricks. 

I was thinking of recessing a bell box, but am afraid of ruining the integrity of the post?? The light will be approximately 18" down from the top of the post. The homeowner wants something a little more "pretty" than a vapor tight fixture.

I was considering drilling down the post and running UF-B Romex, but I would still need to terminate in a box correct?

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

SF Sparky said:


> Full disclosure: I am a commercial inside wireman doing a job for a family friend. Don't do much work with residential/ timber frame homes. So I never got to learn many of the residential tricks.
> 
> I was thinking of recessing a bell box, but am afraid of ruining the integrity of the post?? The light will be approximately 18" down from the top of the post. The homeowner wants something a little more "pretty" than a vapor tight fixture.
> 
> ...


Cutting a box in the top 18" won't affect the post that much.
As for installing a light without a box is just plain hack. 
Arlington has their plastic boxes with a mounting plate on the front. We have taken those plates and modified them to sit on smaller posts. The edges will hang over the sides but at least you will have a larger base to mount the fixture.
You could take a piece of wood (same as the post wood) and mount it on the post as a spacer. Gives you a base and if thick enough, you would have to router a bos into the post


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I would question how much of a structural member your cutting out here.



It's a fence post


----------



## SF Sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

Attached is a picture of the posts.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Like someone else mentioned, you could cut a piece of 2x10 or similar into an oversized shape of the fixture to use as a back plate/spacer for box.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I would go the low voltage route with a remote transformer to avoid junction boxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

